# Adoption in sussex



## hewson (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi,

Like many, my husband and I are just starting out on the adoption road after being unsuccesful with fertility treatment and deciding enough of all the negatives.

Just wondered if any one out there has any experience with Horsham social services? We have applied through them and have been put on the next adoption course which is cool but reading many of the posts, there seems so much diversity between different social workers/services and wondered what we can expect from our area!


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi there

I'm just starting out too and your post caught my eye!  How are you getting on?  We live in West Sussex and we've just sent off for all the stuff.  

Fingers crossed for you.  Harris


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi

I am orig from west sussex however now live in the north east, we are now approved and awaiting a match

feel free to ask any questions you like

Good luck

M J
x


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi MJ

That's fantastic news - congratulations!  How long have you been waiting post approval?  So many questions that I almost don't know where to start.  I think being so new to this, the first big choice will be the adoption agency.  West Sussex CC are our local one, but haven't heard anything about them.  Some posts also mention private agencies being faster etc, but haven't got to the bottom of that yet.  Were you East or West Sussex?  My BH is very supportive but very worried as he thinks he allergic to social worker types.  

Thanks in advance!

Harris


----------



## hewson (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi Harris,

Not sure how much can say bout the whole process as still feel very new.  We are with West sussex SS- seem ok at the moment!  We have had our 3.5 day adoption course and now on the home study- seems to be going well.  I posted this in Sept but had no response so havent had any other info on WS SS.

We were also concerned re SW's as have had many dealing with them on professional basis but ours seems nice.  Just one of those many hoops on the adoption route feel got to jump throught to get to the big goal!

We did look at one VA but as seems to be that SS kind of get the children first then the ones that maybe harder to place go to VA we decided to go with SS.  Maybe very limited view on it but when trying to make so many decisions to start a long journey just went for it!
Only thing can say is SS get back to you quickly and come round for a chat soon but the wait for the adoption prep course can be a long time- only run 2 or 3 a year.  Frustrating when you just want to get on with the process which is long enough.

hope it goes well and if i can help anymore please ask or pm me.
hewson


----------



## Tarango (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi,  

I can't give you any advice about WS CC but did you know they are in a consortium so that once you have been approved your details will be shared amongst the other 'members' - it is the South Coast Adoption consortium 


good luck 


love 
T


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi 

I am from West sussex orig . (coming down to tomorrow to visit family/friends for a wk- going VIA the IOW before we come to w.sussex! )

It took us just 9m 10days from first call to going to panel! we were approved 11w 3d ago (not that i am counting honest!)

If i can be any help please shout however i wont be able to answer/reply for a week

hugs

M J
x


----------



## Ermey (Aug 17, 2004)

Hello, I am a lurker here   Hope thats ok?

Hewson I am in Horsham! 

Very interested to read your comments. Dh and I applied in january, had initial visit in Fenruary (which I have to say was an unexpectedly stressful ordeal) and had to wait 9 months for  prep course....we were gievn 4 weeks notice to attend and by which time we were in new zealand and couldn't attend!

We are now waiting for the next one which will be end of february/early March and therefore a whole year since our initial visit  

Still, on a positive note it has given us extra time to greive and get our head round things and we are now longing to start.

I am hoping and praying like mad for a nice social worker as the one that came for our visit scared me!

Can I ask how you found the prep course? I have heard they can be rather full-on and throw the worst at you to see how you react?

Sorry to waffle on in your thread!!

Thanks very much
Ermey


----------



## hewson (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi
The course was ok.  We met birth parent, foster parent, adopted adult and adoptive parent.  Sometimes it was heavy, emotionally and when you have to be honest with yourselves regarding which type and background of children you would consider.  The social workers were fine and didnt scare/pressure you too much.

It was quite good to be in a room with people in similar situations to yourselves.  Have to be prepared to share info but think this helps feel everyone is in a similar boat.

You must have been so annoyed re timing of the last course! but bet new zealand was worth it!! feb/march will come soon and I think practically everyones homestudy started immediately after the course.  Books are quite good to start to get you in the frame of mind- helps pass the time too!

Dont apologise! turning to be west sussex thread!
Yes I knew ws belonged to consortium- hopefully helps matches to be a bit quicker- wishful thinking probably.  They say they try to place children at opposite end of the county from their birth parents.

Hewson


----------



## Ermey (Aug 17, 2004)

hi Hewson

Thanks so much for the feedback/info, is really helpful to know a bit what to expect!

yes we were very frustrated about the last prep course especially as they only gave us a few weeks notice...but to be fair I suspect this may be because they had a cancellation. Yes NZ was worth it, espe as my sister lives out there and I will not see her now for anoother 3 years  .

On our initial visit the SW told us to expect the whole process to take 3 years from start to finsih, (only another 2 to go then!   ) we were very disappointed to think it would take so long, and a bit confused esp regarding the government 8 month guidelines. Also makes it a bit hard to plan your life (am currently out of work and looking for a new job) as am not quite sure whether to take it with a pinch of salt.

Anyhow I am waffling again!

Very best of luck with your home study etc. Will be looking in on the threads with interest!  

Hope it all goes well.
Ermey xxx


----------

